

Daily iPhone App Sales Figures: iLightning - JabavuAdams
http://www.shinyfish.com/ilightning/sales/

======
pclark
53 sales so far at £0.59 ...

not a terrible return, looks like it took an hour or two of development time.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Nothing really takes 1 hour to develop, test, tune, and release.

It's true, though, that the submission process took longer than development.

